# Mortgage Interest Calculator



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey,

Firstly I’ve tried Googling this but all it gives me is calculators that spew out a monthly payment based on money owed and interest rate.

What I’m looking for is a calculator that will tell me how much interest will be charged between now and when my fixed rate ends in 19 months time. The interest obviously drops a little every month and whilst I can do an ok guesstimate I’d like to know exactly.

Has anyone seen a calculator that could do this?

Cheers


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

This might be able to:

https://www.themoneycalculator.com/...ge-payment-predictor/#!/dealfinder/mortgages/


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

That looks like it does exactly what I need it to do thanks!


----------

